# USAC Showdown, Oliver vs JD vs IH vsMF



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty cool video, if your a White/Oliver fan that is.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Gotta love the 2255, I've got one in the back that needs a lot of work, but it's on the list.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto here, was Dad's first real big tractor, we added a cab later. It planted a LOT of corn acres first with a 8 row then a 16 row planter. Cutting and widening the rims to go with 20.8x38 radials made a world of difference on getting it to hook up.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Gotta love the 2255, I've got one in the back that needs a lot of work, but it's on the list.


How many tractors you got Stack? I keep hearing about a tractor you got tucked away somewhere for restoration...


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

PaMike said:


> How many tractors you got Stack? I keep hearing about a tractor you got tucked away somewhere for restoration...


I got a feeling that just like the rest of us... Just a couple more should do it. I believe I saw a D21 in MN he might like.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I used to lover those old D21s...They dont do much for me anymore though...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> How many tractors you got Stack? I keep hearing about a tractor you got tucked away somewhere for restoration...


Oh Lord, this is gonna make me depressed....

Allis Chalmers
D-17 series 1
B
190 XT series 3
50% share of a UC

J I Case
930 Diesel
400 gas

Farmall
656 gas (grandpas)
F20
B414 gas (grandpas, not technically Farmall)
450 to get a 4b Cummins

Oliver
2255 factory open station
1959 770 narrow front
Super 77 diesel

These are the project ones, not including the ones we actually use


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Geeze Stack, you got a winter tractor projects for a few years...


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Mentioned I had seen a D4 along the road and to a guy I saw often through work. Got a yeah that's a 7u, nice Cat, I have one. A week or so later told him of the Cat that Dad used to have, oh yea that was a D4 6u, the narrow version of the 7u series, I have a narrow a bit older than that. Awhile later a comment on a Cat came up and he told me about that model, and said he had one. As time progressed he told me about this model or that one, sometimes adding "I have one". About the 4th or 5th "I had one" I asked how many he had and he just walked away. A few minutes later he came back saying, "I'm not sure". No problem none of my business thinks I. Bumped into him a couple days later and he greats me with "Hi, thirty four", "and pardners on two more". As we talked a bit more every time we bumped into each other, I learned that he was a founding member of The Antique Caterpillar Machinery Owners Club (ACMOC). I figure if you have food on the table for the family, a older tractor or two as future projects is a being a responsible individual. After all they aren't making them any more and they need to be preserved.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Wow, someone else has kept a old B414 International ..... my dad still rides around on his and it gets to pull a few things once in a while also... great running old tractor.....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Oh Lord, this is gonna make me depressed....
> Allis Chalmers
> D-17 series 1
> B
> ...


Stack-one year in high school 1964 irrc I worked for the local AC dealer and drooled daily over the shiny "huge" D-17s on the lot. We had a CA on the farm. They both were good machines.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mlappin, doesn't look fair, they are not all pulling a Oliver plow.  As a kid, we had JD, Ford, IH and Oliver plows. The Oliver's seem to pull easier (and maybe even plow better). IF I was still plowing, I would be looking for an old Oli plow to hook up to even today.

That over/under shift I had on my Oliver 1850, the only problem I had was sometimes, hitting the under side while round baling going down a hill (makes something pucker up a bit).

Larry


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IH would've preformed better if it was a 1466 rather than the V8 1468. Anyone who has had a 1468 says they were a dog as the V8 didn't have the torque the six cylinder engines had. More of a show piece than a workhorse


----------

